# Une image jpg sur Linux, Windows et Mac



## liandri (8 Avril 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je suis confronté a un sérieux problème d'interprétation d'image entre plusieurs OS.
Et comme mon p'tit doigt me dit, cours vite demander aux pros sous Mac leurs avis, je m'empresse de venir vous voir !

Voilà mon problème :
Une même image donc je ne connais pas la provenance, ne s'affiche pas de la même façon sur linux (ubuntu, et même gentoo) que sur windows.

voici la différence entre les deux :

http://www.ireo86.com/comparaison.jpg

D'où cela peut venir ?

je vous joins l'image en question, merci de m'indiquer si sous mac vous la voyez comme moi sous linux ou comme sous windows !

http://pics.imagup.com/02/1239232644_prout.jpghttp://www.ireo86.com/origine.jpg

Quelle peut en être la cause ?

Merci pour vos lanternes !


----------



## pierre22 (8 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Le deuxième lien indique : L'image http://www.ireo86.com/origine.jpg ne peut être affichée car elle contient des erreurs.

Les moniteurs des différentes machines ne sont sans doute pas calibrés, ou du moins pas sur les mêmes bases: gamma 2.2 ° Kelvin 6500

Cordialement


----------



## liandri (8 Avril 2009)

pourtant je t'assure que l'image se voit bien chez moi sous firefox3/linux (mais avec des couleurs quasi fluo), et sur un internet explorer / windows, des couleurs plus pales !


----------



## pierre22 (8 Avril 2009)

Pourtant c'est sans doute bien ce que je suppose.
Tu peux refaire le 2ème lien, il ne s'affiche pas, et annonce une erreur


----------



## liandri (8 Avril 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Pourtant c'est sans doute bien ce que je suppose.
> Tu peux refaire le 2ème lien, il ne s'affiche pas, et annonce une erreur



bah justement ! l'image est bien la !

http://www.ireo86.com/origine.jpg

enregistre la cible si tu ne la vois pas !

pour moi, je vois bien l'image, pas d'erreur mais pas avec les mêmes couleurs que sous internet explorer / windows !

j'ai envoyé le lien à un copain, il n'arrive pas à voir l'image car il y a une erreur !

tout dépend du comportement du navigateur j'ai l'impréssion !

Si tu n'arrives pas à la voir, ça justifie bien qu'elle contient une erreur ! Si tu pouvais l'enregistrer avec la cible (sur firefox moi je fais clique droit enregistrer la cible sous) et je l'ai ensuite en tant qu'image, que j'ouvre avec un éditeur. Je la vois aussi, mais toujours pas avec les mêmes couleurs que sous windows !

merci pour tes infods


----------



## pierre22 (8 Avril 2009)

Pardon, effectivement, c'est Firefox, sur Safari pas de message d'erreur

*Il faut calibrer les moniteurs :*

Certain types d'écrans doivent être vus de face, ceux des portables notamment, tandis que les autres LCD, CRT permettent une bonne visualisation, même si l'on ne les regardes pas exactement parallèlement.

Certain moniteur procèdent une dalle TN (moins bien) et d'autre une dalle SPVA (plus fidèle)
Pour comparer les spécificités des moniteur : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-294.html

Aussi il est capital de calibrer le moniteur:
Il faut absolument appliquer le Gamma 2.2 PC et non le Gamma 1.8 MAC

CALIBRATION:
Effectivement si tous les moniteur PC, Mac, Linux, sont étalonnés sur les mêmes bases (les meilleures Gamma 2.2/Point blanc 6500°. Un bon étalonnage minutieux via Préférences système=>Moniteur=> couleur=>étalonner peux donner de bons résultats.

Laisser chauffer le moniteur 1 heure avant l'étalonnage, et décocher "suspendre l'activité du moniteur" via Préférences système=> économiseur d'énergie.

Bien sur, un étalonnage via une sonde et un soft (Greitag Mac Beth, Color vision(moins bien), sera toujours bien meilleur puisque plus précis que l'il humain qui est d'ailleurs influencé par l'entourage, sans parler d'un éventuel daltonisme même léger

Comme pour les moniteur de qualité, les tarifs se démocratisent, et il est vraiment dommage et pas économique de s'en priver pour un usage professionnel ou d'amateurs éclairés et/ou exigeants dans la perspective de production ou tirages surtout en passant par des prestataires de services, labos, imprimeurs, graphistes, etc).

Regarder là : http://www.graphic-reseau.com/ et cliquer sur "gestion de la couleur"

Aussi lors de préparations de fichiers destinés à l'impression ou au tirage photographique jet d'encre ou papier photo, c'est l'assurance d'obtenir des tirages correspondant exactement à l'affichage sur le moniteur. (toutefois demander le profil colorimétrique à incorporer auprès du prestataire. Si il ne sait pas vous répondre, c'est mauvais signe, mais en principe le plus commun et grand public c'est s'RGB IEC 611906)

Abobe rgb 1998 est le profil le plus riche à utiliser via Photoshop pour la photo pro, la plupart des labos pros, l'édition. c'est le meilleur profils pour des conversions RVB en CMJN (pour les imprimeurs). (régler Photoshop Edition=> Couleurs - voir pièce jointe) il est toujours possible ensuite d'incorporer un profils moins riche à une image via=> Edition convertir en profil

*Régler impérativement PC LINUX ET MAC sur gamma 2.2 pour PC et non1.8 pour mac.
Le point blanc sur 6500° Kelvin et 5000°Kelvin ou autre*

Le calibrage du scanner et éventuellement de l'imprimante sont importants pour une bonne fidélité, mais si le calibrage du moniteur n'est pas bon, tous les autres seront faussés

Une excellente adresse incontournable:
http://www.arnaudfrichphoto.com/gest...la-couleur.htm
Que la couleur soit (fidèle)

J'estime que dans ce domaine, dès lors qu'il y a tirage presse ou photo, il ne faut pas lésiner, ne serai-ce que pour être sûr que si le rendu à l'impression est décevant ce n'est pas de votre fait. et gagner du temps (quoi qu'il est préférable de donner "un bon à tirer" certains imprimeurs qui nagent encore un peu avec tout cela, mais ce dont je me passe avec les labos photo sérieux puisque maîtrisant bien la gestion des couleurs, et pas forcement au tarifs fous des labos pros.

Je possède une Gretagmacbeth 1, et un moniteur Eizo CE240W 1 (prétendus les meilleurs produits pour des calibrages optimaux, ou parmi les meilleurs, je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises surprise avec mes labos ou imprimeurs).

En principe avec une sonde de calibration tu ne dois pas aller dans préférences moniteur. Le soft accompagnant la sonde te guide pas à pas, il te proposera de choisir le profil d'usine de ton moniteur placé dans: Disque Dur=>Library=>ColorSync=>Profiles=>Dysplays. (le télécharger sur le site , ou sur le CD du fabricant si il n'est pas présent, et choisir celui en gamma 2.2).
A la fin de la calibration, c'est toi qui donne un nom au profil que tu viens de créer, ou conserver celui qu'il donne d'office par exemple la date, et il s'enregistre dans HD>Biblio>ColorSync>Profiles. (visible alors dans préférence moniteur>Couleurs

1°) Il y a le calibrage de l'écran c'est une chose. les applications intègrent automatiquement le profil de ton écran (c'est justement pourquoi la calibration est si importante)
Mac ou PC doivent impérativement être étalonnés en gamma 2,2 et 1,8 point blanc à 6500 °. Cela ne dérègle en rien le profil adobe rgb1998

Le Gamma 1,8 produit une image plus claire et moins contrastée. Vraisemblablement, si l'on règle une image en Gamma 1,8, comme l'écran est plus clair, l'on va baisser la luminosité via Photoshop et cela apparaît trop sombre sur un gamma (normal) de 2.2
2°) Ensuite sur Photoshop par exemple il faut incorporer le profil de couleur Edition Profil>Attribuer un profil si il n'en a pas ou convertir en profil (pour convertir) par exemple Adobe RGB, ou S'rgb IEC61966-2.1

Tout sur le sujet, plus réglages photoshop:
http://www.arnaudfrichphoto.com/gest...la-couleur.htm


----------



## liandri (8 Avril 2009)

ARF ! M'attendait pas à une telle réponse !!

Ce n'est pas un problème de calibrage sur l'écran ou autre ! mais bel et bien un problème sur l'image en elle même !

la même image réenregistrée depuis windows via photoshop, passe ensuite correctement sur mon linux !


----------



## liandri (3 Juin 2009)

Merci pour tout en tout cas !


----------

